
UK "tech city" doubles number of start-ups - sebkomianos
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/enterprise/368872/uk-tech-city-doubles-number-of-start-ups
======
robfitz
This is such BS it's unbelievable.

Beyond the obvious correlation/causation issues, tech city offers startups
little direct benefit. The advantages are going to be:

1\. Subsidised office/living space converted from olympic village (2013+)

2\. More large tech companies to help attract tech talent from E Europe and
provide a visible alternative choice to the UK tech grads who primarily go
into banking

3\. ?

It's hugely unclear what impact this program is going to have. I support it,
because I think that making [UK] startups more visible as a career path is a
major win. But the developments may also kill the current tech area by raising
rent -- the community is there because it's a cheap and fun area for young
people.

